# Vermeer bc 1000xl feeding problem



## a1trees (May 15, 2013)

Hi yesterday when i was feeding the chipper the feed wheel started to feed the opposite way in reverse mode and i tried to chut it off with the lowes safety bar but that did not work after much playing with the upper handle bar i got the wheel in neutral but when i was moving the bar ir forward position the feed roll starting to spinn in reverse mode again??
So i turn the engine off and restarted it again and the chipper worked good for a while the the feed roller started to roll in revers mode again
Im just checking if anyone had similar problems 
Thanks Roland


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 17, 2013)

Call your Vermeer dealer. I can think of a few things that would do that but I don't know how yours is equipped.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 21, 2013)

Mine did that. All of a sudden ran backward. Found out it was a wire that comes out of the area above the infeed that had chaffed and was shorting out. It runs towards the outside of the machine and vibrates on a vertical piece of metal and shorts. Hard to explain. I had to hook up the motor backwards to finish. Found out you can also switch two wires by the fuel cap under the door. Good luck

Mike


----------



## a1trees (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks i will check the wires




Mikecutstrees said:


> Mine did that. All of a sudden ran backward. Found out it was a wire that comes out of the area above the infeed that had chaffed and was shorting out. It runs towards the outside of the machine and vibrates on a vertical piece of metal and shorts. Hard to explain. I had to hook up the motor backwards to finish. Found out you can also switch two wires by the fuel cap under the door. Good luck
> 
> Mike


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2013)

When I was running a BC1000XL that upper switch seemed to be a pretty steady source of trouble. It's all electronically controlled, and that switch gets heavy use. It would start playing up after a while - you could get forward/reverse still, but you had to jiggle it a few times to get there. That was when it would need a new switch. Im running a 250XP now which is direct hydraulic. It's not as neat as the vermeer, it has hoses running every which way, but it's very reliable.

Shaun


----------



## a1trees (May 22, 2013)

*Switch*

Hi yes i have a similar problem to start the feed roll i must pull the bar in reverse and slow to run mode a couple of times to get it running i sprayed some w40 on the 3 connectors and loosen up the adjustment screw a little bit and 
Then it was easier to get it to run but i should maybe just buy 3 new connectors
Are they expensive?


----------



## imagineero (May 23, 2013)

Yeah from memory it wasn't cheap. I found that when they went like that I needed a new switch. Sometimes it completely went, which was sometimes a wire, and sometimes something to do with the computer. Having the switch activated bar has some upsides - it makes it easy to have a knee bar also, and the sensitivity can be adjusted unlike hydraulics. On the downside it is less reliable, and I'd hate to be the guy who got dragged into the chipper the day that the switch wasn't working very well. 

Shaun


----------

